# Screenshots!



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone got some good screenshots yet? Seems Screenshot ER works great, any other screenshot apps work?

View attachment 2569


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

dropcap works just fine


----------



## PhotoMaster (Oct 27, 2011)

I only rooted my phone yesterday, so it's all learning for me. I just downloaded, and am using, Screenshot It. I like that if I hold the magnifying glass (search) button, it can do a screen shot! Being the D3 has no camera button to use, I like having an option other than shaking the camera, which I find unreliable. Screenshot It works great.


----------



## FlyinLulz (Oct 23, 2011)

Install liberty, screen shot built into power off options

Teleport Successful


----------

